# EOI Invites on 13th March 2015



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm expecting invite today with 60 points, I applied on 24th Feb. :fingerscrossed:

Who else is expecting invite? :eyebrows:

8 hours to go... Best of luck everyone. :tea:


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

bro, I updated my EOI on 10th March with 65 points..

Should I get the invite ?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Any Updates mate. I had submitted EOI on 22nd feb for Vic State Sponsorship . No updates for me yet. Can I expect something this week ??


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> bro, I updated my EOI on 10th March with 65 points..
> 
> Should I get the invite ?


Most probably, you will get invite


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Any Updates mate. I had submitted EOI on 22nd feb for Vic State Sponsorship . No updates for me yet. Can I expect something this week ??


Still 6.5 hours remaining for the invitation results to be announced. According to my calculations there are 80% chances that the EOI submitted on 22nd Feb will be invited this time (for 189). Not really sure about Vic State though.


----------



## rahul.d (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all. My agent submitted the eoi on 20 feb Anzsco 351411 commercial cookery. Anyone with this code pls get in touch. when the results will be announced and how we will get notified? As i have no idea. Mine is 60 points and for south australia state sponsorship. Thanks and good luck to all...


----------



## rzs_786 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had submitted my EOI with 60 points on 28/Feb/2015 for 189.
Should I get the invite?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

tahirrauf said:


> Still 6.5 hours remaining for the invitation results to be announced. According to my calculations there are 80% chances that the EOI submitted on 22nd Feb will be invited this time (for 189). Not really sure about Vic State though.


How come 6.5hrs remaining, it will be going to announce on 13th march...today is 12


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe he was referring to the assumption that skillselect start sending invites at 12:00am.

Also expecting invite today. 7 March 65 points 2613.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Invited!


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> invited!


me toooo


----------



## MunishKumar (Sep 8, 2014)

Submitted EOI on 21st Feb with 60 points (Visa - 189).. No invite yet...


----------



## rahul.d (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all anyone with anzsco 351411 commercial cookery got invite with 60 points for visa 489 SA sponsorship


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

MunishKumar said:


> Submitted EOI on 21st Feb with 60 points (Visa - 189).. No invite yet...



I submitted my EOI on 20th Feb with 60 points (Visa-189). No invite this time.

I guess we'll have to wait till the next invite. 

Invite Date Visa subclass Points score	Visa date of effect
Feb 13, 2015 Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	29 January 2015 9:51pm
Feb 27, 2015 Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8 February 2015 7:31pm

I am expecting the visa date of effect for March 13 invites to be around Feb 18, 2015 (guess we'll know once they update it on the website).

Based on above numbers, we should get the invite on March 27th 

Gud Luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Hopefully i get my invite by 27th March as well.

Are you sure it should be around 18th Feb? Because as far as i have heard/seen it's 15th Feb, not sure though. 

If it is 18th Feb i would be really glad. Let's keep this thread updated.

regards,
spark. 



SK_AUS said:


> I submitted my EOI on 20th Feb with 60 points (Visa-189). No invite this time.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait till the next invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hopefully i get my invite by 27th March as well.
> 
> Are you sure it should be around 18th Feb? Because as far as i have heard/seen it's 15th Feb, not sure though.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't know if it is Feb 18 or 15. That is just a guess based on previous results. But we'll know for sure in a few days once they update the website.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Invited!


Congrats. Can you throw some light on how you got your medicals done on 09-Mar-2015 (i.e. even before getting invited)?


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey...Lets keep this thread active. I also submitted the EOI on 3rd March with 60 points. Should I expect the invite in the 27th March round for 2613 code...already 3999 invited from the 5005 quota prior to the 13th March round.


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

MunishKumar said:


> Submitted EOI on 21st Feb with 60 points (Visa - 189).. No invite yet...


Hi Mnunish

Can you pl tell for which Occupation ID you have submitted the EOI....


Thanks!!


----------



## MunishKumar (Sep 8, 2014)

jarhead86 said:


> hi mnunish
> 
> can you pl tell for which occupation id you have submitted the eoi....
> 
> ...


261313


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> Most probably, you will get invite


Hello Tahir
Have you got invitation


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Can you throw some light on how you got your medicals done on 09-Mar-2015 (i.e. even before getting invited)?


Here you go buddy

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

SK_AUS said:


> Honestly, I don't know if it is Feb 18 or 15. That is just a guess based on previous results. But we'll know for sure in a few days once they update the website.


Yes, they should be updating the website by this friday!!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Tahir
> Have you got invitation


Hello Waqas,

Nope... I applied on 22nd Feb.. the cut off date for 13th March is most probably 15th Feb.. So based on that I feel cut off date of 27th March will be near 23rd or 24th Feb.. (just a wild guess)..


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> Hello Waqas,
> 
> Nope... I applied on 22nd Feb.. the cut off date for 13th March is most probably 15th Feb.. So based on that I feel cut off date of 27th March will be near 23rd or 24th Feb.. (just a wild guess)..


Hello Tahir
Thanks for info .However I believed that may be it depends on SOL .My SOL is Telecommunication Networks Engineer I just see Occupation ceiling 346 /1000


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Tahir
> Thanks for info .However I believed that may be it depends on SOL .My SOL is Telecommunication Networks Engineer I just see Occupation ceiling 346 /1000


If you see on Immi site (previous invitation round results)... cut off date is not too much different for different SOLs...


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> If you see on Immi site (previous invitation round results)... cut off date is not too much different for different SOLs...



so I have applied on 14 march so how much chance that I will get invitation in next round


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> so I have applied on 14 march so how much chance that I will get invitation in next round


60 pointers' backlog is from 15th Feb so chances are very narrow.. expect it after a couple of invites... 

Best of luck


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> 60 pointers' backlog is from 15th Feb so chances are very narrow.. expect it after a couple of invites...
> 
> Best of luck


Hmm ... I need to know one thing your skill assessment through ACS so may may you give better answer one of my colleague wants to apply also for visa 189 however he has 4 year experience in network side and BS in computer science I heard that ACS should subtract 2 year out of exp you gained is it true


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hmm ... I need to know one thing your skill assessment through ACS so may may you give better answer one of my colleague wants to apply also for visa 189 however he has 4 year experience in network side and BS in computer science I heard that ACS should subtract 2 year out of exp you gained is it true


yes that's right, ACS will cut 2 years. So ask him to better stay for 1 more year to be able to score for 3 years category (after subtraction of 2). Otherwise he will have to go for state sponsorship may be (state sponsorship gives 5 marks).. Just calculate the points based on these options.


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> I'm expecting invite today with 60 points, I applied on 24th Feb. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Who else is expecting invite? :eyebrows:
> 
> 8 hours to go... Best of luck everyone. :tea:


i have applied on 23rd feb 2015 based on software engineer for 189, not yet invited.


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

i have applied on Feb 23rd 2015 for 189 on software engineer with 60 points, not yet invited.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Yes, they should be updating the website by this friday!!!
> :fingerscrossed:


Checked the website today, here is the cut-off:

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Visa subclass Points score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 20 February 2015 4:01pm

My EOI submission was 20 Feb 2015 at 4:29 PM. Missed by 28 mins 

Hopefully, I will get the invite on Mar 27, 2015.


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

SK_AUS said:


> Checked the website today, here is the cut-off:
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> 
> ...


Ah.. That's what we call evil working against us. I am sure you will be first to receive invite on march 27th. 

It's really surprising that the cut off date is 20th I thought it would be 15th based on previous replies.

Cheers!
Ram:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Ah.. That's what we call evil working against us. I am sure you will be first to receive invite on march 27th.
> 
> It's really surprising that the cut off date is 20th I thought it would be 15th based on previous replies.
> 
> ...


I think there's no one on this forum who applied between 15th Feb to 20th Feb. Anyways glad to hear its 20th feb, I will also get the invite I'm sure.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Ah.. That's what we call evil working against us. I am sure you will be first to receive invite on march 27th.
> 
> It's really surprising that the cut off date is 20th I thought it would be 15th based on previous replies.
> 
> ...



I hope so. You filed your EOi on Feb 27th, I am very +ve about you getting an invite on Mar 27th as well. Gud Luck!


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> I think there's no one on this forum who applied between 15th Feb to 20th Feb. Anyways glad to hear its 20th feb, I will also get the invite I'm sure.


Today 1 of my friend grant visa(189) he applied Skill select on 27-12-2014 He got visa less than 3 month wow


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Today 1 of my friend grant visa(189) he applied Skill select on 27-12-2014 He got visa less than 3 month wow


That's a really good news for a Paksitani (since pakistan is a high risk country).


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Before he got visa I was thinking like that


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, when should I expect to get an invite? I logged EOI at 20th March 2015 with 60 points for 2613 (software engineer). As this occupation ceiling is reaching its limit, Im very worry if I can make it. Please advise.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

lanecwe said:


> Hi, when should I expect to get an invite? I logged EOI at 20th March 2015 with 60 points for 2613 (software engineer). As this occupation ceiling is reaching its limit, Im very worry if I can make it. Please advise.


You will have to wait till next financial year 2015-2016


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> That's a really good news for a Paksitani (since pakistan is a high risk country).


Hello Tahir

I need to know one thing when EOI invitation round to be start by this Friday means exact time According to Pakistan standard time
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Tahir
> 
> I need to know one thing when EOI invitation round to be start by this Friday means exact time According to Pakistan standard time
> :fingerscrossed:


Its going to be Thursday 6PM Pakistan Time.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

I applied for EOI on 11-Mar-2015 and got invited on 13 Mar 2015 ,applied for 189, have all you guys reveiced the invite


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

nuwan_dammika said:


> I applied for EOI on 11-Mar-2015 and got invited on 13 Mar 2015 ,applied for 189, have all you guys reveiced the invite


With 60+ points one usually gets invite in the very next round (like you did)... but with 60 points it takes time due to greater number of applicants in the queue... From january to so far, its taking around 3 invites delay on average for 60'ers.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

SK_AUS said:


> I hope so. You filed your EOi on Feb 27th, I am very +ve about you getting an invite on Mar 27th as well. Gud Luck!



Got the invite today


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

SK_AUS said:


> Got the invite today


Congrats!! How much point you claimed and when you filled EOI


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello Tahir

Have you got invitation ?


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Congrats!! How much point you claimed and when you filled EOI


Thanks!

Filed on 20th Feb with 60 points.


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Tahir
> 
> Have you got invitation ?


Yes, what about you?


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, can anybody help me, I need to know if anyone has any idea where the 27th march 2015 round has cut off, to which date, I have submitted an eoi on 26th feb 2015 but unfortunately there was a mistake where I did not ķnow that the current experience date should be left blank and so my experience was missing a few days from the 5 years and so my score dropped from 60 to 55 until I was able to fix the blank date issue to gain 60 points again, now the effective date has chànged to 13 march so do I stand a chance in the 10th of april round, it maybe my last chance because after that I'm turning 40 years and automatically I will lose 10 points..

can anybody advise? 

I am a civil engineer by the way..
another question if you can help me with, I have a sister who got a PR to Australia last year she landed and came bacķ home she is planning to. Go to Australia this summer, my question is how long does she need to stay in australia to give me the 10 points needed to apply fot visa subclass 489? 

Thanks 


A. N. T


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> Yes, what about you?


 congrats . I need to ask my migration agent may be i should wait one more round

Any way best of luck .Let me know now which docs to be require for DIAC


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Yes, they should be updating the website by this friday!!!
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Sparkplug,
I noticed you memtioned your EOI date of effect as 27th feb, so may I ask you if you got an invitation on the 27th march round?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Can you throw some light on how you got your medicals done on 09-Mar-2015 (i.e. even before getting invited)?


HI,

Can we get the PCC before we get the invitaion //, I have just submitted the EOI .

Cheers
AKS


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

aks.amitsahu said:


> HI,
> 
> Can we get the PCC before we get the invitaion //, I have just submitted the EOI .
> 
> ...


Unless you have an invite PSK won't issue you a PCC. The sooner you get the PCC the shorter will be your IED after the grant, as PCC is valid for 12 months only.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AKS,
You can get your Indian PCC now, but for Singapore, I think they need to see some email from DIBP regarding the PCC. There is a thread on Singapore PCC. Search that for more info.

However, I do not suggest getting the PCC so early in the process as the IED (Initial Entry Date) on your visa would depend on your PCC and Medicals date.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> AKS,
> You can get your Indian PCC now, but for Singapore, I think they need to see some email from DIBP regarding the PCC. There is a thread on Singapore PCC. Search that for more info.
> 
> However, I do not suggest getting the PCC so early in the process as the IED (Initial Entry Date) on your visa would depend on your PCC and Medicals date.


HI, 

But medicals we can get it done rite ?? using " myhealthdeclerations"

Cheers
Amit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


AHh makes sense , thank you for that information . last qiestion, So the HAP id which I have generated now, can I just ignore those .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I am not sure about the HAP ID that you have generated now. But, when you apply for the visa, in the online tool, you get a link which gives you your HAP ID. I guess it should be fine that you do your medicals using the HAP ID generated from within your visa application and ignore the one that you have now.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,

Just a question regarding to granting visa. If I'm in Australia and apply from Australia and get bridging visa A then in mean time want to go overseas and get bridging visa B. At the time of granting do I need to be in Australia because I applied from Australia or I can be outside of Australia at the time of granting?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure about the HAP ID that you have generated now. But, when you apply for the visa, in the online tool, you get a link which gives you your HAP ID. I guess it should be fine that you do your medicals using the HAP ID generated from within your visa application and ignore the one that you have now.


thanks again, really appreciate that


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hot Shot 46 said:


> I am new to this thread. Kindly help me here by having your valuable say... everyone pls.. I lodged eoi on 5th march 2015 for accountant 60 points.. when can I be expected to be invited?? Any idea.
> Meanwhile good luck every1.


Hi HotShot

I am sailing in the same boat though with diff. ANZ code. 2613. Tonight is going to be the most crucial one for this year. Good luck to you and everyone.


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

Hot Shot 46 said:


> I am new to this thread. Kindly help me here by having your valuable say... everyone pls.. I lodged eoi on 5th march 2015 for accountant 60 points.. when can I be expected to be invited?? Any idea.
> Meanwhile good luck every1.


Hi, hopefully you get it today just check your inbox


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

aks.amitsahu said:


> thanks again, really appreciate that


Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .

Please suggest .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## jennv (Apr 15, 2015)

Hot Shot 46 said:


> I am new to this thread. Kindly help me here by having your valuable say... everyone pls.. I lodged eoi on 5th march 2015 for accountant 60 points.. when can I be expected to be invited?? Any idea.
> Meanwhile good luck every1.


Hey there, have you got an invitation for the 10 April 2015 round? The published report on the DIBP website says that the visa date cut-off was 10 April 12.11am.


----------

